# PMK EG Questions



## KornerStore (Oct 12, 2022)

Couple quick questions about pmk EG. 

First, I read online that one could skip the saponification if the pmk was a liquid, going straight to the decarboxylation by HCl. Is this true?

Second, what is the melting point of waxy pmk EG? If the first is true, then if one has wax, could one heat it up and melt it, then go straight to the decarboxylation?

Third, is a dark yellow/almost light orange color ok?


----------



## G.Patton

KornerStore said:


> Couple quick questions about pmk EG.
> 
> First, I read online that one could skip the saponification if the pmk was a liquid, going straight to the decarboxylation by HCl. Is this true?
> 
> ...



KornerStoreLook at this topic, there are answers.
http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...pmk-cas-28578-16-7-wax-form-large-scale.4006/


----------

